# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  I wake up early in the morning and can't go back to sleep...:(

## Desertfox92

last night and the night before that I woke up early in the morning 4 am this night and 6pm last night. now normally this would not be a big problem since I could try the FILD method and when I woke up at 4am i just awoken from a dream however I am very awake and can't go back to sleep. last night I finally got back to sleep at 7 am, and the night before that it took me 2 hours to get back to sleep. I'm feeling rather tired now because I missed 3 hours of sleep. even more stupid was that the night before this night (6am) I was not into my REM sleep yet and I did not have any dream after that. I had a short dream when I woke up at 4am this night which probably have something to do with the amount of melatoine I took, 1.0mg I woke up 6am and was not yet into REM 0.6mg I woke up 4am and was into REM.
Thing is since you got only one shot a day with LD it sucks that I wake up for no reason and can't go back to bed.

----------


## sydiswatching1

Have you read this? Building up strong storage of serotonin during the day with sunlight and exercise will help you get back to bed in the morning, since you will still have much melatonin that was converted from the large storage of serotonin. Hope it helps:

http://www.saltcube.com/out-of-body/...opic.jsp?t=sun

----------

